# North Coast H.O. 28th annual (very) LITTLE 500



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*North Coast H.O. outdoor season opens featuring the 28th annual (very) LITTLE 500*

This Sunday, June 6th begins the North Coast H.O., outdoor Summer Season as the circuit makes the one and only visit of the year to High Banks of the *Thunder Bowl*.
HOT LAPS are 5:00 - 5:45
DRIVERS MEETING at 5:50
RACING begins at 6:00 with the M.T./X.T. Sport Stock winged Plymouth Superbirds & Dodge Daytonas in the _*20th annual Thunder Bowl 300*_.
Last year Joe Shega took the win as he made the pass for the lead with one lap to go.

Closing out the night will be the *28th annual (very) Little 500* for the LifeLike NON WING Sprints as Doug Wenz will defend his championship from last year. Several previous winners of the event are expected to compete this year. Will one of the veterans add to their win total or will a new face appear in the Winner's Circle?
Past (very) Little 500 winners:
6/21/82 Bruce Minner
6/ 5/83 Chuck Gerth
8/26/84 Chuck Gerth
7/26/86 John Warren
7/27/87 Ben Naelitz
8/22/88 John Warren
8/ 7/89 Ron Vincek
3/ 5/90 John Warren
5/13/91 Nevada
4/13/92 Mike Shanks
2/25/93 John Warren
4/11/94 Denny Harkai
2/27/95 John Warren
12/18/95 Dave Hornyak
4/ 7/97 Jeff Cleugh
4/19/98 Joe Jolly
5/ 2/99 Joe Jolly
7/ 9/00 Joe Jolly
7/22/01 John Freeman
7/28/02 John Warren....(rain shortened)
8/24/03 Jim Griffith
7/27/04 Dick Freeman
7/25/05 Bruce Minner
7/23/06 Dick Freeman
7/ 8/07 John Warren
8/24/08 Randy Sanders
7/12/09 Doug Wenz

Please keep in mind the weather and if it's questionable, CALL first.
The tentative rain date will be Monday evening.
HOT LAPS 6:00
RACING 7:00


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*Weather!!...?*

HOUR BY HOUR WEATHER SHOWS A CHANCE OF SHOWERS FROM 4PM ON THROUGH THE EVENING.
CALL & CHECK THE RACE STATUS BEFORE YOU MAKE THE TRIP! (or don't if you want to come & visit if we race or not)
SCHEDULED RAIN DATE IS MONDAY WITH HOT LAPS AT 6:00 & RACING AT 7:00
440-949-2165
440-320-8359

IT'S POSSIBLE WITH THE E.Z. UP TO MAYBE DODGE ANY SHOWERS BUT PART OF THE IDEA OF THE OUTDOOR RACES IS TO ENJOY A NICE EVENING WITH RACING AS A PART OF THAT.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*Results posted*

The 20th annual Thunder Bowl 300 was interrupted by a brief shower but after a short delay racing resumed for the M.T./X.T. Sport Stock winged Superbirds & Daytonas on the high banked oval. 
...Everyone ran 2 minutes in each lane for total laps & then the top four finished up to the 300 lap mark
After 8 minutes & 19 seconds the results were:
1st 300 Don Wenz Jr
2nd 286 John Warren
3rd 282 Jim Hudak
4th 273 Doug Wenz
(after 8 minutes)
5th 261 Jeff Collier
6th 261 Chuck Gerth
7th 246 Jeramie Hannigan
8th 213 Bruce Minner
9th 199 Jim Griffith
10th 190 Ron Vincek
11th 135 Dick Freeman
12th DNS Randy Sanders

The 28th annual (very) LITTLE 500 for the non wing LifeLike Sprints closed out the night with an eventful finish as Jeff Coillier, who had made up 2 laps in the final minute, was leading by a 1/4 lap, and was just 2 feet from the finish line & the win when he was involved in a wreck with a slower car which allowed Chuck Gerth who was the early leader to regain the lead and get the win. 
....everyone ran 2 1/2 minutes on each lane for total laps & then the top four finished up to the 500 lap mark.
28th annual (very) LITTLE 500 results: ....10 minutes 53 seconds
1st 500 Chuck Gerth
2nd 500 Jeff Collier
3rd 494 Doug Wenz
4th 481 Jim Hudak
(after 10 minutes)
5th 437 John Warren
6th 431 Don Wenz Jr.
7th 423 Randy Sanders
8th 420 Bruce Minner 
9th 409 Jeramie Hannigan
10th 391 Jim Griffith
11th 74 Ron Vincek
12th DNS Dick Freeman


----------

